# kayak Fishing Tip # 91. Cow Horn Rod Holders



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a simple and useful kayak gizmo. This is a double rod holder that also serves as a rod rest for the rods I want to have ready for a special situation. 

I heated the center of a 24" length of Sch 40 PVC pipe with my heat gun. When the pipe got soft enough to work with, I laid a piece of 2x4 lumber across the heated area and mashed it down with my foot. This caused the pipe to flatten on the bottom and top. As I pressed down, the ends of the pipe bent upward. I adjusted each end so they were bent at a uniform up angle then held the PVC pipe as it cooled. Next, I drilled mounting holes in the flattened portion.

When trolling, both rods are visible, accessible and at a high enough angle so they do not interfere with my paddle stroke.

Check it out.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

This one could save you 50$


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

SWEEEEET!!!!!:clap:clap Nice snook also......


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

down in palm beach i used to catch those all the time but never a red. since living back up here i've yet to catch 1 of those! catch reds all the time haha. where was this guy caught?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snook*

This one was caught in the Withlacoochee River between Inglis and Yankeetown.

The first Snook I ever saw was off the old Wayside Pier in Ft. Walton Beach. He(she) hung out under the pier the entire summer of 1963.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Addition to Cow Horn Rod Holders.*

I now have a loop of Bungee cord between the horns to lock rods in place when traveling or when I am launching in a bad spot.


----------

